# Netbeans 5.5.1 - setIconImage Krise!



## Guest (14. Okt 2007)

Hi,

bin ich jetzt total verblädet? Ich hab das bisher immer hingekriegt, aber jetzt weigert sich Netbeans.

Ich möchte das Icon eines JFrames setzen. Im GUI-Builder habe ich deshalb bei IconImage folgendes bei eigenem Quelltext angegeben: Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage("./logo.png")

Die .png liegt im src-verzeichnis und im verzeichnis der JFrame.java.. aber angezeigt wird es nicht...

Was könnte der Fehler sein? Muss ich die Datei woanders platzieren? Ich hätte sie gerne in der JAR-Datei.

Was mache ich falsch? Wenn ich das Projekt debugge zeigt er mir kein Icon an, wenn ich die Dist starte das standart-kaffe-icon.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Okt 2007)

setIconImage(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage((getClass().getResource("logo.png"))));


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2007)

Oh man... Wo ist der Befehl nur hin?   :lol: 

Danke


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2007)

Ich verstehe es nicht. Es geht einfach nicht. Selber fehler wie vorher.

Ich habe schon alles durchprobiert. Das Icon in jedem Ordner gepackt, ein anderes Bild, alle Formate, alle Größen durchprobiert aber es will einfach nicht -.-

Woran kanns noch liegen?

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Okt 2007)

Guck mal in die Java-Konsole, was dort für Fehler aufgelistet werden.


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2007)

Das ist es ja, nicht ein einziger.

Ich glaube langsam das irgentwas an meiner Netbeans-Installation kaputt ist. Werde ich das wohl mal neu installieren bzw das Projekt woanders kompilieren.


----------

